# Receiving money from overseas parent - tax declaration?



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm a recent permanent resident of Canada and had a question about receiving funds from overseas parents. Basically my mother wants to contribute to our savings towards buying a house here and is going to be sending us money every month. 

According to this:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/rprtng-ncm/nttxd-eng.html

gifts and inheritances are not taxable and we don't have to declare them. However i would assume gifts/inheritances are a one-off thing, so would this monthly amount still count as one?

She is going to be transferring this amount via bank-wire transfer from her personal account back home. The income (from rental sources) is already taxed (twice) back home and sources, taxes etc can be verified. My mother is not a Canadian resident and the amount is going to be under $5k, it will vary due to the fluctuating CAD $. 

So i'm just wondering if i need to declare this amount to CRA? Will my bank think it's suspicious getting a wire transfer every month? Should i get in touch with CRA to discuss this issue? 

I understand that this is probably a common arrangement for students studying in Canada but i would just like to make sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not income, so no tax.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

+1. No attribution either between non spouse adults.


----------

